# Smeagle, Screech, Butch and Suki (Pic heavy)



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I just chucked everyone in here together. Hope ya enjoy Jeanie 

Smeagle and Suki asleep on the sofa









Smeagle testing out Suki's new bed for her









Smeagle having a lower back scratch, which she loves









And again









Smeagle









Screech stealing coffee (with a nutty dog in the background)









Screech attacking the rug, she loves fighting with it









Screech trying to be the new face of Felix









Butch crashed out on a computer chair









And now the mutt

Trying to look cool 









Looking nutty









Tasty looking camera...









This is a typical Suki...









And finally me and Suki at the beach (like me wellies? :lol: )


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Love, love the wellies. Suki is so cute. Is she a mixed breed?

The kitties are lovely. They look so happy with life.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Leazie said:


> Suki is so cute. Is she a mixed breed?


Well we don't really know. We rescued her, in that we took her (with permission) from some people who didn't treat her that great.
We were out at the local market ages ago and someone asked us what breeder we got our Welsh Collie from. They went and got theses from their car and he/she was identical. They were convinced Suki is a Welsh Collie, when I looked up on Google she certainly has the markings, cleaverness and boy the energy for one.

But other than that, as far as papers etc are concerned shes a mix breed, of what exactly we don't know, but I'm pretty certain if she is some kind of mix there is collie there for sure.


----------



## uhadmeatmeow (Mar 10, 2008)

Cute looking kitties  I know this is a cat forum, but that's one beautiful doggy. Looks a little mischievous. And how cool is that your cat and your dog can be friends.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What great pictures and sweet kitties (and doggy).

A little off topic, but you look terrific, too!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awe..........another tortie! I love Smeagle's face, and she does the same thing Zoey does when you scratch right above her tail! Beautiful animals you have!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

We really need another Suki thread, too cute and kitties too :wink: What are wellies? :? Boots?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

DesnBaby said:


> What are wellies? :? Boots?


pretty much, they are waterproof rubber boots.


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, I love your pets' pics! Esp Smeagle getting scratched. My Bonnie does that too - stick the butt in the air, ha ha.

I love the bright, colorful color of Suki's bed too. It's nice Suki shares the bed with Smeagle too. 

Do you have special pet beaches where you don't need a leash? I'll bet Suki loves that!


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful cats and dog. I was going to say she looked like she had some Border Collie in her but she does look very much like a Welsh with just her frame.

I remember calling rubber boots (wellies), duckies when I was little (as did alot of other people in St. John's). When we moved to Hamilton and I mentioned it everyone looked at me like I was an alien so I quickly stopped calling them it lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Z, you have such beautiful animals! And you look great in your wellies! It's so nice to see you and Suki again, not to mention the kitty family. Thanks.  

Wellies are Wellington boots, aren't they? Couldn't you find a more colorful pair? :wink:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Yup Wellington boots 

I live in Cornwall, which is surrounded by beaches. Different beaches have different rules, some allow dogs all year round and some during the winter months. The law in the UK is that the dog must be under your control at all times. Suki ignores everything, she has had dogs try to er, mate her (but she is spayed) and she completely ignores them. She doesn't care for anything else. Horses will gallop by her and she just ignores it, so I'm happy to let her off the lead. She always comes when she is called, will sit to command and if she runs too far ahead I just tell her to wait and she does.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Zalensia said:


> Smeagle testing out Suki's new bed for her












Snap - matching beds!!! 

Lovely bunch of babies you have there - nice wellies as well :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been looking for a pair of wellies like that. They are fab 

Lovely kitties too!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Stephie said:


> Snap - matching beds!!!


Ha! Too funny.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Are those regulation cat beds for mods? :lol: I like them, and more importantly, all the kitties look very comfortable.


----------

